# Beautiful Landscapes of the Transylvanian Mountains



## SeaBreeze (Mar 7, 2015)

Some incredible photos of the Transylvanian Mountains.  http://www.boredpanda.com/amazing-transylvanian-landscapes/

"Hiking and being in nature inspires me a great deal, so capturing these experiences is one of my passions.I captured these photos during my journeys through the Maramures (a small county in Transylvania, Romania). 

The landscapes I photographed in this region are serene and tranquil. Currently, I see my photographic style as traditional landscape photography.I like to use the rich morning and evening light for a dramatic effect. 

Waking up at 5 AM, searching for a view-point, waiting for the perfect light and finding an outstanding element in the landscape around me – that’s my perfect recipe for transposing my feelings and my mood into a simple photo."


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 7, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Cookie (Mar 7, 2015)

Incredible light - awesome!


----------



## Temperance (Mar 8, 2015)

Just beautiful!


----------

